# Need help choosing video card



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

this is a list of the parts i am getting so far :

Asus M2N4-SLI (Socket AM2) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard
Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro CPU Cooler (Socket 754/939/940/AM2)
Crucial 1GB (2x512MB) DDR2 PC2-4200C4 Dual Channel Kit (CT2KIT6464AA53E)
Maxtor Diamondmax 21 250GB STM3250820AS SATA-II 8MB Cache - OEM
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ 2.00GHz (Socket AM2) - Retail
FSP Sparkle Blue Storm 2 500W ATX2.0 PSU
X-Blade Gaming Midi Tower Case - Silver (No PSU)
NEC AD5170 18x18 DVD±RW Dual Layer ReWriter (Silver) - OEM
Akasa Serial ATA 45cm DAYGLO Blue Data Cable
OcUK Value AT/ATX Mains Cable
Logitech Deluxe 650 Cordless Desktop Black - OEM
Akasa Rounded Ultra ATA133/100/66 IDE Cable (0.45m) - Blue

Can sum one plz help me choose which video card to use with these parts i am buying all the other parts from www.overclockers.co.uk so i wud like to get it from there i only want to spend £40 on one rly any help wud be use ful

i dont rly want a video card for gaming as i dont play on games often i mainly need this for watching films but with the posibility of playing games if i wanted to


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

This would be a good starter card:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-124-AS&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=257


----------

